
Africa is  not poor, we are stealing it's wealth - dpc59
http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/2017/05/africa-poor-stealing-wealth-170524063731884.html
======
JPLeRouzic
Colonial states have also an ongoing responsability in the "poor Africa" myth.

For exemple Belgium still has a crunch on political life in CDR, though the
soft power is now prefered (isn't dr Mukwege?) sometimes more violent events
still have their origin in Western Europe.

France have more or less the same attitude with its former colonies. The
convertibility of the FRANC CFA is assured by the French treasures [0].
Curiously several African leaders who made attempts to leave this currency,
were assassinated.

The "Françafrique" is a system were French politicians received money without
any conterpart (it was not even corruption!). See the story of Jacques Foccart
and Robert Bourgui, who implemented and ran it for years [1]. They are weird
and fascinating guys.

[0]
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-04-17/african-m...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-04-17/african-
monetary-union-stirs-criticism-of-france)

[1] (in French) [https://www.challenges.fr/election-
presidentielle-2017/qui-e...](https://www.challenges.fr/election-
presidentielle-2017/qui-est-robert-bourgi-le-tres-embarrassant-ami-qui-a-paye-
les-costumes-de-fillon_461228)

~~~
JPLeRouzic
Sorry it is not "crunch" but "crush" that was intended, and not "conterpart"
but "conterparty". I cannot edit the comment right now, why?

I should not be so sure of my English to write comments without verifying if
the language is correct, it is not my native tongue.

------
jjtheblunt
its not it's

